# Haussteuerung mit step 7



## Jacke (3 November 2013)

Hallo erstmal. 
Ich grübele schon seit Wochen wie ich mein erworbenes Haus automatisiere. 
Erst einmal zu mir ich binElektroniker  für Betriebstechnik und habe auf der Arbeit meist mit s7 zutun ,eist aber nur Fehlversuche und kleinere Programmänderungen. Nebenbei studiere ich nun Elektrotechnik.
nun habe ich ein Haus erworben und möchte es automatisieren.
1te Überlegung war eine selbstgebaute Steuerung über ein atmega Prozessor auf Basis des net io boards von pollin mit Webserver. - habe ich dann auch gemacht und läuft. 

Leider teilweise ab und an ein ungewolltes schaltsignal. 

Nun in habe ich auch noch eine logo in die Finger bekommen. Also nächste Überlegung. Logo und Steuerung kombinieren. Da bräuchte ich wohl 3 Logos um genügend ein und Ausgänge zu bekommen. 
Also warum keine s7 300.
Nun zu meinen Fragen. 
Ich würde dann gerne nur mit der 300er Auskommen also auch über Tablet oder Telephone steuern. Damit habe ich leider keine Erfahrung. Ist das möglich?
Desweiteren würde ich gerne ein touchpanel verbauen. Nun haben die meisten gebrauchten 300er keine ethernet Schnittstelle. Eine vipa aber schon und diese ist ja auch mit step 7 programmierbar. Kann ich denn ein siemens panel an einer vipa betreiben?
Wie kann ich die vipa oder s7 300 mit meinem Netz verbinden? Kann ich die Steuerung einfach über einen Hub mit dem Rest des Netzwerkes verbinden oder benötige Ich ein extra Netzwerk?
hoffe das ist nicht zuviel auf einmal.


----------



## Zimbo30 (3 November 2013)

Hallo Jacke,

die Meinung über die Komponenten einer Haussteuerung geht hier bekanntlich auseinander. 
Mache bevorzugen Beckhoff oder Wago, manche fertige Steuerungssysteme, wieder andere S7.
Die Siemens Panel die ich bisher verbaut habe laufen alle an der VIPA. Mir ist jetzt im Moment keins bekannt
das es nicht tut. Die VIPA lässt sich auch mit dem Simatic Manager programmieren und auch problemlos in dein Hausnetzwerk einbinden. 
Bzgl. Tablet oder Smartphone kann ich dir S7Droid  für Android empfehlen. Für imac gibt's glaub auch was.
Gibt's auch Threads hier im Forum drüber.

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße
Zimbo


----------



## hucki (3 November 2013)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Bzgl. Tablet oder Smartphone kann ich die S7Droid empfehlen.


So denn man Android verwenden will.


Für iOS oder Windows gibt's auch entsprechende Lösungen, die eine Suche hier im Forum sicher zu Tage fördert.
Eine davon wird z.B. zur Zeit recht kontrovers im Werbungsthread diskutiert.


----------



## Jacke (3 November 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Besitze eigentlich fast nur Apple devices im mobilen Sektor. Ber wenn es da auch geht. wenn nicht kann ich ja immernoch meine selbstgebaute Steuerung verwenden.
ich könnte eine VIPA 313SC mit einer zusätzlichen ANschaltbaugruppe für 280 bekommen ist das vertretbar.
danke schonmal für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Zimbo30 (3 November 2013)

Jacke schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an. Besitze eigentlich fast nur Apple devices im mobilen Sektor. Ber wenn es da auch geht. wenn nicht kann ich ja immernoch meine selbstgebaute Steuerung verwenden.
> ich könnte eine VIPA 313SC mit einer zusätzlichen ANschaltbaugruppe für 280 bekommen ist das vertretbar.
> danke schonmal für die schnellen antworten



Der Preis ist gut... Software zum Programmieren hast du??


----------



## Jacke (3 November 2013)

Ja entweder nehme ich ein Firmen PG oder ich besorge mir eine Studenten Version.
So gerade gekauft. Ich kann doch auch bei Vipa normal Siemens Baugruppen ranhängen wenn ich mich nicht irre oder


----------



## Zimbo30 (3 November 2013)

Jacke schrieb:


> Ja entweder nehme ich ein Firmen PG oder ich besorge mir eine Studenten Version.
> So gerade gekauft. Ich kann doch auch bei Vipa normal Siemens Baugruppen ranhängen wenn ich mich nicht irre oder



Ja, geht ohne Probleme

Gruß


----------



## ducati (4 November 2013)

Jacke schrieb:


> Erst einmal zu mir ich binElektroniker  für Betriebstechnik und habe auf der Arbeit meist mit s7 zutun ,eist aber nur Fehlversuche und kleinere Programmänderungen. Nebenbei studiere ich nun Elektrotechnik.
> nun habe ich ein Haus erworben und möchte es automatisieren.



Hmm, Arbeiten, Studieren und Haus automatisieren gleichzeitig?

Wenn ich da an meine E-Technik-Studienzeit zurückdenke, war neben dem Studium kaum Zeit für die Arbeit (Werksstudent) und schon garnicht für größere Umbaumaßnahmen am Haus...

Also die notwendige Zeit für die Automatisierung solltest Du in die Überlegungen auch mit einbeziehen... Nen E-Technik-Studium ist nicht mal ebend nebenbei gemacht...

Aber gut...

Gruß.


----------



## Sarek (4 November 2013)

Als Visu kann ich Dir folgendes empfehlen: 

Mini-PC mit XP, WinCC flex Runtime und VNC-Server kannst Du in Schaltschrank einbauen.
Mit einem Android oder Apple-Tablet kannst Du via VNC-Client schön darauf zugreifen.

bei mir läuft ein: Quanmax QBox-1000
bei ebay für 70EUR geschossen


----------



## DiGo1969 (4 November 2013)

Hallo,

im Prinzip finde ich eine Hausautomatisierung ja Super. Aber was mich von größeren Automatisationen im Haus bisher abgehalten hat ist der Stromverbrauch. Ohne irgendwie nachrechnen zu müssen, behaupte ich mal, das eine S7-300 (Netzteil, Steuerung, E/A, Visualisierung) doch bei einem 24V-Betrieb einiges an Strom verbraucht.

Wenn ich das ganze als Hobby betrachte, dann ist das in Ordnung, denn Hobbys kosten ja bekanntlich immer... Benötige ich das eher als Mittel zum Zweck (Heizungssteuerung, Jalousie...) würde ich über alternativen nachdenken.

Ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen an meinem Versuchsaufbau im Büro:
- 1 x Netzteil 5A
- 1 x S7-3152DP
- 1 x 16 Bit DE
- 1 x 16 Bit DA
- 1 OP7
= 135mA Stromaufnahme = 90 €uro Stromkosten im Jahr

Jeder weitere Analoge Messwert benötigt im Schnitt 15mA = ca. 10 €uro


Gruss Dirk


----------



## Sarek (4 November 2013)

Wo hast du die 135mA gemessen? An der 230V-Seite des Netzteils?
Ist dies Wirkstrom oder Scheinstrom?

Wenn man von 230V * 0,135A ausgeht dann komme ich auf einen Jahresverbrauch von 272kWh.
Bei 90EUR wären dies über 33ct/kWh.







DiGo1969 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Prinzip finde ich eine Hausautomatisierung ja Super. Aber was mich von größeren Automatisationen im Haus bisher abgehalten hat ist der Stromverbrauch. Ohne irgendwie nachrechnen zu müssen, behaupte ich mal, das eine S7-300 (Netzteil, Steuerung, E/A, Visualisierung) doch bei einem 24V-Betrieb einiges an Strom verbraucht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacke (4 November 2013)

@Ducati stimme ich dir zu ich bin aber auf Fern UNI geschwenkt und werde jetzt mir dem Haus eine Zwangspause oder stark reduziert mit der Uni weitermachen.
Also ich denke den Stromverbrauch darf mann dabei nicht beachten. Wobei mich interssieren würde ob Primär oder sekundärseitig gemessen.
Wären bei 230V gemessen ca 1,3A im 24V Kreis.


----------



## emilio20 (4 November 2013)

Hallo
habe bei mir einen 315 PN mir mehreren ET 200 Stationen. Mein Stromverbauch für die Steuerung 10W. Kosten im Jahr ca 20€. Als HMI habe ich einen All in One PC mit SCC Festplatte , Stromverbauch ca. 20W. dies sind nochmal 40€ im Jahr an Strom.
Ich wurde ein S7 1200 verwenden wenn mann nicht so viel geld ausgeben möchte.

mein Projekt
http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/48598-projekt-haussteuerung.html


----------



## DiGo1969 (5 November 2013)

Sarek schrieb:


> Wo hast du die 135mA gemessen? An der 230V-Seite des Netzteils?
> Ist dies Wirkstrom oder Scheinstrom?
> 
> Wenn man von 230V * 0,135A ausgeht dann komme ich auf einen Jahresverbrauch von 272kWh.
> Bei 90EUR wären dies über 33ct/kWh.




Hallo,
- mein Messgerät (und meine Stromzähler) kann nur Wirkstrom messen
- ich hatte mit ca. 30ct/kWh gerechnet und vielleicht beim runden ein bissel übertrieben

Wie schon Eingangs erwähnt: das wir Automatisierungstechniker doch alle ein bissel verspielt sind kann man das gerne als Hobby betrachten. Dafür 70, 80 oder 120 Euro im Jahr - ist doch meiner Meinung nach ok.

LG Dirk


----------



## Sarek (5 November 2013)

Ein Amperemeter bzw. Multimeter misst den Scheinstrom.
Eine Phasenverschiebung kann ja auch gar nicht erfasst werden.





DiGo1969 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> - mein Messgerät (und meine Stromzähler) kann nur Wirkstrom messen
> - ich hatte mit ca. 30ct/kWh gerechnet und vielleicht beim runden ein bissel übertrieben
> 
> ...


----------



## winnman (6 November 2013)

Was wurde wie gemessen?

230V AC ? mit was? 


Wen ich SPSP mit "Zubehör" so mal schätze -> ca. 0,5 A bei 24V

also 12_W -> 12W bei 24 V das mit entsprechendem Netzteil (mal angenommen 85% Wirkungsgrad und das ist schon auf der negativen Seite!) sind das grob 14,2W! 

Bei 15VA * 0,030 EUR /kwh  macht das ca. 135 Kwh pro Jahr -> also >5 EUR pro Jahr!

Mal grob aufgerundet bei mehreren AI -> 10 bis 20 EUR pro Jahr  -> vergiss es!


----------



## voni_1 (6 November 2013)

DiGo1969 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Jeder weitere Analoge Messwert benötigt im Schnitt 15mA = ca. 10 €uro
> ...



Das man sich über den Stromverbrauch Gedanken macht finde ich gut und überlegenswert!
Jedoch ist das oben genannte Rechenbeispiel etwas überzogen angelegt.
Bei einer durchschnittlich "hohen" Bürde von 600Ohm ist die Ausgangsspannung bei unter 10V.
Dies entspräche bei 15mA einer Leistung von 0,15W. Im Jahr wären dies 1314Wh.
Also ich zahle 0,22 Cent / kWh. Dies wären dann 0,26€ !

Und selbst wennste das mit den vollen 24V rechnest ist das Ergebnis weit weg von 10€ im Jahr!


----------



## Smartimation (6 November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Vielleicht sind ja folgende LINKS für den einen oder andren hilfreich. Die Anwendung wird die nächsten Tage für 20€ angeboten.

*S7HMI App Produktseite

Windows Store Link

SPS Forum Thema*


----------



## emilio20 (6 November 2013)

Smartimation schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Vielleicht sind ja folgende LINKS für den einen oder andren hilfreich. Die Anwendung wird die nächsten Tage für 20€ angeboten.
> 
> ...



Hallo
auf welchen Betriebssystemen lauft die APP Win 8 RT ? Android ? Linux enigma 2 für VU+ ?


----------



## hucki (6 November 2013)

Es ist 'ne App, die man bis dato ausschließlich im verlinktem Windows Store bekommt.

Wie hoch ist da wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie sich an Kunden mit Android- oder Linux-Systemen wendet.


----------



## Jacke (6 November 2013)

Habe heute mit dem Programmieren angefangen wollte mit der Rollo Steuerung anfangen. Es ist doch möglich einen Baustein zu erstellen in dem Die Logik verschaltet ist und wo ich nur die richtigen Ein und Ausgänge einfügen muss. Also Praktisch einmal die Logik erstellen und für alle Rollläden benutzen. Gibt es dazu Tutorials?


----------



## hucki (6 November 2013)

Da gibt's so viele Threads hier im Forum zu. Einfach mal die Suche benutzen.


----------



## Smartimation (7 November 2013)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Hallo
> auf welchen Betriebssystemen lauft die APP Win 8 RT ? Android ? Linux enigma 2 für VU+ ?



Auf allen Windows8.1 Geräten (Also ARM Tablet RT, PC 32 und 64 bit)
Für Windows Phone und Xbox One(wegen TV) sind wir dran.


----------



## Machtnix (11 November 2013)

Jacke schrieb:


> Habe heute mit dem Programmieren angefangen wollte mit der Rollo Steuerung anfangen. Es ist doch möglich einen Baustein zu erstellen in dem Die Logik verschaltet ist und wo ich nur die richtigen Ein und Ausgänge einfügen muss. Also Praktisch einmal die Logik erstellen und für alle Rollläden benutzen. Gibt es dazu Tutorials?



Genau, das ist sehr sinnvoll. Das läuft unter dem Begriff "Multiinstanz". Du bastelst einen FBRollo, dessen Instanzen du dann in einem anderen FB  zB FBWohnzimmer als Variable deklarieren kannst: zB 

VAR
...
Rol1 : "FBRollo" ;
 Rol2 : "FBRollo" ;  
...
END_VAR;

Damit kommen die Daten von Rol1 und Rol2 in den Instanzdatenbaustein, der zum FBWohnzimmer gehört und mit ihm aufgerufen wird.

Im Codebereich rufst du dann auf

CALL #Rol1;
CALL #Rol2;

Die Variablen von FBRollo kannst du mit dem Aufruf als Parameter übergeben oder auch einzeln setzen bzw auswerten

U E 4.0; = Rol1.EOben;
....

U Rol1.AAuf; = A 4.1;


In meinen Programmen ordne ich alle Ein- und Ausgänge in speziellen FCs den DBs zu, 

U 4.0; = "DWohnzimmer".Rol1.EOben;
U 4.1; = "DWohnzimmer".Rol1.EUnten;
...

 Allerdings ist es für viele hier ein absolutes Tabu, von aussen in Instanzdatenbausteine zu schreiben.


----------

